# Can I freeze bananas in cubes for baby???



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay ladies...my organic store had a fantastic deal on ripe bananas at 20 cents per lbs so I bought about 10 lbs thinking I could puree and freeze or mash and freeze in bags but now wondering if they will turn brown and slimy? Hmmm....







:


----------



## destinyzrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, they will go brown and will go somewhat slimy. I usually freeze bananas so I can make banana bread later. Works a treat! However, I wouldn't eat the banana when it was freshly defrosted, but it might be okay for some!


----------



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

Banana bread...muffins....pancakes! Brilliant! Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Freezing bananas works great! Especially if you are going to puree or mash them.

The best procedure I've found is to peel the bananas at the peak of ripeness and freeze them whole (or cut) then pull them out of the freezer as needed... to puree, mash or blend into ice-cream









I buy and freeze about 15 pounds a week, they don't turn brown and they stay super yummy.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wondered why you would need 15 bls of bananas EACH week and then i saw your username and figure it's for green smoothies---am i right?!!!


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, yeah... we don't always use 15 pounds a week although we buy about that much. We use a lot of bananas to eat, for green smoothies, fruit purees and for "banana whips" (vegan ice cream that is banana based).

I often get looks in the checkout lane.


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenSmoothie mama* 
Freezing bananas works great! Especially if you are going to puree or mash them.

The best procedure I've found is to peel the bananas at the peak of ripeness and freeze them whole (or cut) then pull them out of the freezer as needed... to puree, mash or blend into ice-cream









I buy and freeze about 15 pounds a week, they don't turn brown and they stay super yummy.

You're a genious! That's one less step for me while making our smoothies in the morning...I'm going to go peel, chop and freeze all my bananas right now!

Thanks for the tip







:


----------



## laughingheir (Jul 29, 2008)

You can also puree them with other foods & freeze those as cubes. Right now my little guy is loving his pureed banana/black bean/Quina mix (copy of a Happy Baby cube). Get creative - mix with other grains (brown rice, quina, red lentils, french lentils), & other fruits/veggies.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I do one of two things when freezing bananas -

Slice and freeze in a single layer, and then put frozen slices/chunks into bags or tupperware containers (we're also a green smoothie house)

Or, for baby food, puree and put in ice cube trays. When frozen, pop the cubes into a bag or Tupperware. I'll also put cubes of banana into hot oatmeal.


----------

